# Lumpy the Wood Chunk Burner,reverse flow build!



## smok'n steve (May 20, 2008)

Alright, I know, you guys think I have too much time on my hands!

I was at the local dump today, Ayup, same place i found the Twiggy Mini Tanks, and well, uhmm, I found a pretty cool tank, about 20 inches tall and about the same diameter as a grill tank---so I have to sleep on it but I have an idea---"Lumpy the Wood Chunk Burner,reverse flow build!"   

It could be a 2 butt---or---a 1 whole brisket ----or ----a 2 bird smoker/grill?

 HMMMM---I dunno---this is getting ridiculas, ridicoolius, ridicarus, ridiculous(thanks for spell check)
Beer (s) with me because it might take a while!


----------



## smok'n steve (May 20, 2008)

Thanks Ken:-)

Yes, Bleached once, and they are full of soapy water now and the valves are off.  Folks---he's right, don't mess with propane unless you do your homework!

Grinder with water inside is a better way to start cutting---I agree!  If you have access to a combustible gas tester--use it--local FD may have one.

I hope I can bring some more smiles along with me on this one boys---be happy, Smoke a lot and eat!  Feed the people!  FEED THEM TWICE, then eat.


----------



## white cloud (May 21, 2008)

C'mon Ken your takin all the fun out of it.


----------



## bb53chevpro (May 21, 2008)

Yup. Be safe. 
Andy.


----------



## smok'n steve (May 21, 2008)

If so----I would hope----Ken, that there could be a hint of hickory and oak with the aroma leftover after my accident.  If I go to the female smoke gods above, I am willing to take my oak----- well the, if the gods approve of ---well-----this is a family forum:-(


----------



## earache_my_eye (May 21, 2008)

MWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!.......the mad sceintist.....er, smoker.....is back at it yet again!!!........LOL

Can't wait to see this next one......be tough to top twiggy tho....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







L8r,
Eric


----------



## cowgirl (May 21, 2008)

Steve....that's way cool...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









  can't wait to see what you come up with.


----------



## smok'n steve (May 25, 2008)

Lumpy is happy and has his first hole!


----------



## smok'n steve (May 26, 2008)

Luckily, Lumpy did not go boom with plasma cutter--tried Lighting a sparkler in Lumpy first--Lots of Lumpy Laughs!


----------



## supervman (May 27, 2008)

I see lumpy is a traveling man.
Keepin it square and on the level.
EXCELLENT JOB!
Vman


----------



## smok'n steve (May 27, 2008)

I am hoping this is gonna be a kicka** smoker, but also a great GRILL!!  Reverse flow breeds easy cook'en and temp control!!!

If ya'll want to get a real one that will take a lot more BBQ, give Ben Lang a call @  1-800-462-4629---he knows his stuff!  I just had to put a plug in for Ben @ pigroast.com because he truly got me hooked on RF because of his affordable pricing and great smoker design!   Smoke it!


----------



## neens (May 29, 2008)

Hey steve I dont really know anything about building smokers but that fire box looks mighty large for the tank. How did you come with how big it should be or did you just eyeball it? I have to head down to my dump see if I can find something in there to play with.


----------



## smok'n steve (May 29, 2008)

Yes, it is big, its 11 * 11:-)  I am trying to build a "grill" and a "smoker" that will smoke 2 butts low and slow, one whole packer brisket low and slooooow,  or simply a wood flavored grill that will blast the best of meats, veggies, etc----without flare ups.  

    It with have plenty of air capacity and adjustability so that there is lots of flexibility. This is gonna be really light weight without as many bells and whistles(fenders,log lighters, wheels) of the Twiggy's.  It will be lighter for shipping and hopefully, a good little unit.

I promise Neens, I will let ya'll know if it cooks the way I want it too.  Lumpy is kind of short and stubby!!!!  LOL

Keep you all posted---you know I will!!

Smkn S


----------



## smok'n steve (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, 

I am back from summer camp and finally got a day to take care of poor Lumpy.

Welded up her firebox seams today plus fabricated the baffle/grease drain plate for the reverse flow part of the smoker.  Got the nipple all welded through for the grease valve to screw onto, then fully welded the baffle to the inside of the cooker.  I added an "end" near the drain to stop the grease from getting into the lower chamber:-)


----------



## shooterrick (Jul 30, 2008)

Glad to see Lumpy is well and on the way to stardom.   Welcome Back!


----------



## smok'n steve (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Rick, hopefully lumpy will cook as well as Twiggy!!

Today, I fabricated all the adjustable vents and the hinges plus cut the firebox door out.  Also, I made the handles and latches for the cooker door and firebox door.  Here are some of the pics:-)


----------



## neens (Jul 31, 2008)

Looking great so far. Also I take it the paint sticks are there to keep your lines good and square but wouldnt the cutter light them on fire?

I wonder how long before Mr. Lang gives you a call offering you a job.


----------



## solar (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow, that's some very nice work, interesting to see how it works for you.  Did you come up with a pre-planned design or is it a design as you go? Those look like some nice welds too, you using a stick or wire welder?


----------



## supervman (Aug 1, 2008)

Now that's some might talented work there Bro!


----------



## ddave (Aug 1, 2008)

Looks great, Steve.  Geez, you have got some SERIOUS fabrication and welding skills, sir!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Dave


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks guys.......

Solar--This one is design as I go with some limited experience and "gut" invested.  I still am pretty green at this but am using a lot of common sense and some math.

And Neens--hope all is well with you:-)  Yes, the paint sticks were very hot and smoking a bit, but they were just right for the job!!!  LOL

Got to sleep on some ideas!

SMS


----------



## capt dan (Aug 1, 2008)

Welcome back Steve, hope the camp treated ya well. Good to see the continuation of the "lumpy" project!


----------



## seboke (Aug 1, 2008)

Glad ya pulled this one back out Steve!  Forgot about you crafting Lumpy...


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 2, 2008)

To Seboke and the Captain, I just couldn't let lumpy go!!

Did some testing today after making a fire grate and vent stops, etc.  I used some old charcoal and maple wood and got her up to 450 and down to 200.  Seemed real happy at 275, 235 was also pretty easy.

I am happy with it but would like to tune down the firebox side, it was about 40 degrees warmer most of the time.  This wouldn't be a big deal if it was a big lang, but since its cook'n area is only 14 to 16 inches long, I would like to nail it even---I WiLL:-)


----------



## capt dan (Aug 3, 2008)

Did ya try to elevate the end opposite the firebox an inch or two. I know it won't help with fat/grease drainage, but I mess with my 60's tongue jack alot to fine tune my pit and about a half bubble uphill from level seems best for me. Thats with the level on top of the chamber, you may have yours welded in a diff. elevation.


----------



## cbucher (Aug 3, 2008)

That is some excellent fab. work. I wish I had some of your skill.


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 3, 2008)

Morning Dan,  

I never tried that on my Lang because honestly, I thought it was a myth!

The only thing I can think of is the flames go more to the middle if the tongue is up?  Is this what you are saying, tongue up and fire box side is not so hot compared to the left side?

Shouldn't hurt my drain to bad because I intentionally welded the baffle 1/4" per foot----this may explain your theory---indirectly---since I was 40 degrees warmer on the firebox side.

Steve


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 3, 2008)

Steve. Looks great so far. Maybe you should start making them professionally. You are one heck of a fabricator.


----------



## craig1017 (Aug 5, 2008)

Great build!

I'm a first time smoker, long time welder - trying to make something similar right now. I posted some pics and questions in the "intro" section, but didn't get any answers - like how high does the grill need to be above the reverse flow plate, and the exhaust outlet level - at the grill height, just below, or just above? Then someone else suggested that a reverse flow was not a good idea on a small scale smoker, but I didn't understand why?

Not meaning to hijack your thread - but mine is similar in scale to yours, just a little larger - old 30 gallon air tank (3/16) and a 16" cube for a fire box made from 5/16 plate.


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 6, 2008)

Tanks to Cbucher and Andy:-)

to Craig, I saw pics of your build--looks pretty nice--i am going to be starting some that size in a few weeks:-)

  Basically, the baffle plate on a reverse flow is usually about 2/3's the way down the diameter.  You really should try to find a Lang and check it out or at the least search all the threads for langs and reverse flows, etc.  The chimney does not need to go down in the smoker on a reverse flow.  the grate is not usually to far from the baffle but if the baffle is tapered to the center like a lang is, then your grate might be tapered 1 " to 2 " from the baffle depending on the sizes and angles:-)

Steve


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 6, 2008)

I've done several hours of testing.  Pretty happy but I have to fine tune the burn to make it a bit easier to operate.  Very good results with the cook, did 8.5lbs of pork loin.

For changes, I added some steel in the firebox(see pic,weld ain't too pretty, but seems to work) and also below the baffle to even or tune the heat above.  It has helped and seems good enough for me:-)

Also, I made up a food grate too:-)


----------



## bcfishman (Aug 6, 2008)

Steve or anyone else out there.

I have been wanting to make my own smoker for quite some time now but haven't gotten started. I know nothing about welding but have a neighbor who does metal fabrication for a living and said he would help/allow me to use his equipment.

For a tank, I can get any size used propane tank for $35 from an undisclosed source. I could use two propane tanks (one for cooking chamber and one for fire box) but would like a beefy firebox.

Does anyone have recommendations on where to get scrap metal from? Anything to look for that would have heavy gauge metal?

Thanks ans I look forward to responses.


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 6, 2008)

to fishman----
I would ask your neighbor who does metal fab for the scraps, its your best bet because junkyards are melting it as quick as they can---steel and metals are very high$ right now:-)


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 6, 2008)

If you are not familiar with handling used propane tanks do the research and take all precautions.  I have seen many posts and heard through many sources about the dangers of these tanks.  Be careful and good luck with your build. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I built a small smoker with my cousin out of 3/4 inch culvert material.  Worked good but was pretty small.  Just an idea for steel.


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes, Shooter, anyone interested in cutting a propane tank, should google it first, then ask a pro, and google it again! 

I did some more testing for supper, did a 300 degree burn with real nice success.  Charcoal and maple on top seemed to work fine. The chicken was great!  Obviously though, the 300 temp wasn't hot enough to crisp the skin, but plenty moist and absolutely no flare-ups with reverse flow!  

I will eventually try to do some more chicken at a 450 grilling temp just for the fun of it!


----------



## rickandtaz (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks like Lumpy is going to be another great smoker! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






BCfishman: Try Bell Metals on US1 in Melbourne. They are a bit expensive but, that's where I buy steel I can't find for free.


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 14, 2008)

Removed some paint today.  Lumpy was a bit anxious over the whole process, but I assured him he would soon have a nice black finish:-)

Also, I installed a new latch design to hold the door shut, its simply a t-handle with 1/4-20 threads that screw into the main tank holding the door.  There is a dual purpose for this latch, if it is screwed in before the door is closed, then it will hold the door open for grilling and start-ups for better airflow.

Also, I have made the chimney removable for now, notice the set screw inside that clamps it in place.  I am not sure if lumpy will be shipped, so I want to reduce the bulky-ness just in case.  

All that is left is to devise a stand or even some small feet so that Lumpy can be a table top Smoker.  Maybe an upper cook grate too, and maybe propane, but I am trying to keep costs down:-)


----------



## capt dan (Aug 14, 2008)

looking great steve! I like the adjustable chimney too. Might work good to lower it farther into the chamber for foods  that cook  faster like chicken, and let them bath in the smoke a lil bit longer, especially if ya get em going  at 400 degrees.

Won't let me give ya points or I would. You  continue to impress! Have ya ever thought about a grilling  grate on top of the  firebox. Not open to the fire, but a recessed area that a grate could fit over the top, would catch drippings and fat, but send enough hot heat to grill foods?


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 14, 2008)

2 really good ideas there Dan:-)

Honestly, I never thought of the adjustment on the chimney for tweeking smoke, but thats a really good idea.  It makes sense to me like you said, at high temps, it would slow the smoke a bit---cool!

The grill grate over the firebox might work too, I know I fried some bacon in a cast iron pan the other day.  I think what you are saying is to make a grease drain under the grate sort of like your warmer has?  Maybe I will just experiment with a grate only first to see how the heat works.  I bet stainless would be nice since its exposed.

Lumpy's firebox is big enough to support a nice little grill grate too


----------



## capt dan (Aug 15, 2008)

Thats exactly what I am sayin, the  drain like the warmer would be perfect.


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 15, 2008)

Made up some legs, so Lumpy is officially a table top smoker.  He was wining, but I painted him up today--he's much happier now!!  

Tomorrow, maybe a couple of beer can chickens:-)


----------



## cbucher (Aug 16, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 16, 2008)

thanks Cbucher,

Here are some pics of Sweet pepper ABT's while curing the new paint!

There are 2 beer can chickens on right now--have to pull them, then I will post the pics:-)


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 16, 2008)

Chickens are resting, I will slice, take pic, then eat!!!!!! and----then I will post the pic of the carvings!!!


----------



## cbucher (Aug 16, 2008)

Those are some good looking birds. That looks like a hell of a little smoker.


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes cbucher, its small and it uses very little fuel!  Here is the pic of the carvings as promised--I could have done better for presentation pics---BUT I WAS HUNGRY!!!!   Very juicy, nice mild hint of cherry/maple, and addictive!!!!


----------



## johnnie2130 (Aug 17, 2008)

Where do you get the themometers like the two you have inside your smoker?


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 17, 2008)

THERE ARE BETTER DEALS,BUT HERE IS ONE EXAMPLE:-)

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/tayl.../913DOT2K.html


----------



## johnnie2130 (Aug 17, 2008)

that's exactly what i was looking for. thanks.

where can i find a thermometer to put in and leave in meat that's not digital? i haven't had good luck with remote digitals and i think the other kind would be more dependable.


----------



## capt dan (Aug 17, 2008)

Birds and ABT's look great Steve! Than lil mighty mofo  looks like it works pretty well. Alot of us are so envious of your skills and your drive/dedication to woodburners!


----------



## dangerdan (Aug 17, 2008)

wow...a one legged smoker... Arrrrgh.... I like that..


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 18, 2008)

Did a quick burn today, used just wood, no lump or charcoal.  I did light it with a torch, I am considering putting in a log lighter system.

Just did grilling temps, got a roaring fire, let it burn down a bit, then grilled some venison steaks:-)


----------



## smokin' dick (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice job on the new smoker. I like the 1 leg idea. From your pics it looks like the rain has stopped because I see some unusually bright light and shadows in the background. Have fun Steve and thanks for the good work.


----------



## bcfishman (Aug 18, 2008)

Edited the post because I found out what I was asking.

 -Nick


----------



## smok'n steve (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks Dick, yes hit the lake today---finally, Good Weather!!!!

to BCfishman, your killen me,  what was the question??  LOL

Anyway,  I am going to post some videos!  Yes, I tested it in the test threads, etc.  Please keep in mind that this is high heat grilling videos and that Lumpy is really a smoker but loves to do grilling too---there are no flare ups because of the reverse flow baffle.   I will do some smoking videos too in the future:-)

http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh303/sveayo/?action=view&current=MVI_5258.flv


http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/...hunk Burner/?action=view&current=MVI_5259.flv


----------



## salbaje gato (Aug 25, 2008)

very nice.  they say people who drive saabs are a bit different. and your new smoker fits the bill.  nice work.


----------



## supervman (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow Brother, THAT thing turned out SWEET! 
And that plate of Venison w curly fries is AWESOME looking! :)


----------



## smok'n steve (Sep 14, 2008)

Lumpy is Sold, but I can build more!  I cooked on her for the last time today, and will send her on her way soon:-(

Anyway, here are a series of videos and pics of Lumpy's last hours with me!

This you tube link combines all the videos into one



http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/...hunk Burner/?action=view&current=MVI_5519.flv



http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/...hunk Burner/?action=view&current=MVI_5521.flv

http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/...hunk Burner/?action=view&current=MVI_5523.flv

http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/...hunk Burner/?action=view&current=MVI_5525.flv

http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/...hunk Burner/?action=view&current=MVI_5527.flv


----------



## mgwerks (Sep 17, 2008)

Simply amazing!  That amount of skill, ingenuity, and love of smoke all combining in one man!  The fab work almost makes me drool as much as the Q.

Mark


----------



## smok'n steve (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks Mark:-)  It means a lot:-)  I will keep trying to improve because there is always plenty of room for that!!


----------



## j0k3r-x (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey Steve, can you make one that looks like a slot machine and when you hit the jackpot the grate drops down and all the Q drops on your serving plate? LOL 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I Love it! Great job... very unique little reverse flow!


----------



## mulepackin (Sep 18, 2008)

Another great job! You do very high quality work. I have an LP tank question. Why bleach in the water when trying to purge any residual gas? Why not just soapy water or plain water? Thanks in advance.


----------



## smok'n steve (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Mulepackin!

I sort of do both, but the bleach part is to convert the ethyl Mercaptan ch3-sh to ch3-so3 which will turn the water rust color getting rid of the odor that is deliberately put in these tanks to make leaks detectable:-)

To Jok3rx,

Thats a thought, but what about the grease drain--LOL


----------



## mulepackin (Sep 19, 2008)

Yikes, chemistry
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Thanks for the explanation.


----------

